# First technique



## shane23ss

I wanted to ask everyone what was the first technique you learned upon beginning your Kenpo training.  I would really like to hear from the senior guys (just interested in what Mr Parker liked to teach first), but everyone please respond. Mine was 5 Swords. Thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth

Delayed Sword


----------



## Storm

Not a senior guy but Delayed Sword was mine as well.


----------



## MJS

Delayed Sword was the first

Mike


----------



## shane23ss

Seems like Delayed Sword is shaping up to be everyone's first, except for me.:idunno:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Obscure wing


----------



## kenpoworks

The first "Kenpo" technique that I witnessed was the extended version of Dance of Death . 

Having come from a Wado Ryu school who had had a great competitive freestyle regime , upon seeing the technique executed at full speed and power , all I could think was "Whoa, that's a disqualification".

As I tell everyone who asks, D.O.D. baited my Kenpo hook.

Respectfully

Richard


----------



## Blindside

In American Kenpo: Delayed Sword
In Tracy Kenpo: Tracy Tech: Aiming the Spear
In kajukenbo: Grab Defense 1, original huh 

Lamont


----------



## Simon Curran

Alternating Maces for me...

(Still love that technique)


----------



## Bill Lear

The first Kenpo technique I learned was Clutching Feathers at Mr. Tatum's school in Pasadena. It was 1994 and the instructors in his studio weren't teaching the yellow belt techniques yet. If my memory serves me correctly the first 12 of the 24 Orange Belt techniques were required for Yellow Belt, as well as the right side of Short Form One.

:asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Delayed Sword


----------



## pete

from the archives:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11745


----------



## Spin

Delayed Sword was the first technique I learned.  The first one I saw if I remember correctly was Five Swords.


----------



## Shodan

My first tech. was Sword and Hammer.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ray

The first technique I learned was Triggered Salute.


----------



## Kenpodoc

Delayed Sword

Jeff


----------



## Satt

When I took Al Tracy Kempo years ago, my first move was "Knee of Vengeance." I can't believe I still remember it. He he.


----------



## Ping898

Delayed Sword here too.


----------



## Gin-Gin

"Delayed Sword" 

P.S.--Mr. Billings told me that I got it right last Thursday night.  We did a technique line, and he said, "That's it!" 
*Woo Hoo!! *  And it only took me 6 years.  One down, 153 to go...


----------



## shane23ss

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> "Delayed Sword"
> 
> P.S.--Mr. Billings told me that I got it right last Thursday night. We did a technique line, and he said, "That's it!"
> *Woo Hoo!! *And it only took me 6 years. One down, 153 to go...


WAY TO GO!!! you should be done in about 150 years. 

Thanks to everyone. I guess I'm not the only one to not learn Delayed Sword first.


----------



## jfarnsworth

shane23ss said:
			
		

> WAY TO GO!!! you should be done in about 150 years.


 :uhyeah:  That's funny., I like it!

Now theoretically speaking......let's see..... 6yrs. for 1 technique. 6yrs. x 153 more techniques. = 918yrs. Hmmm... Since she is in the good hands of a quality instructor I think I have: well... let's just say I'll be dead before then.  

Excellent job: Gin-Gin


----------



## kenpo tiger

Grasp of Death.  You're not the only one.


----------



## Gin-Gin

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Excellent job: Gin-Gin


Thanks, Sir. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask everyone what was the first technique you learned upon beginning your Kenpo training. I would really like to hear from the senior guys (just interested in what Mr Parker liked to teach first), but everyone please respond. Mine was 5 Swords. Thanks


 I studied Sam Pai Kenpo for a while and the first techniques I learned were Stomping Branch and Pinned Stomping Branch.


----------



## Ceicei

First time I got into American Kenpo in 1985, I believe the first two techniques learned were Delayed Sword and Five Swords (the version with the fingerstrike to the eyes). When I returned to American Kenpo a few years ago and started over, the first technique was Locking Horns.  Delayed Sword came next.

  - Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth

Interesting,
I wonder why the change? If you follow the W.O.K. Locking Horns shouldn't be in front of Delayed Sword. A front choke vs. a front hand lapel grab. That makes me curious is all.  :asian:


----------



## distalero

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask everyone what was the first technique you learned upon beginning your Kenpo training.  I would really like to hear from the senior guys (just interested in what Mr Parker liked to teach first), but everyone please respond. Mine was 5 Swords. Thanks



I was around before, and then parallel to, for a while, the advent of AK (doesn't make me a "senior guy" in the sense of rank or skill; does make me a senior citizen), so from the days of yore: first taught technique was called The Front Lapel Grab (no mystery there), soon went on to the "Five Count" (5 swords now), which we did a lot of. I have a question for the other senior citizens here: Who remembers the "Wedge"?


----------



## Blindside

Well I'm not an old guy, but the Wedge is still in the Tracy curriculum.

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7

shane23ss said:
			
		

> What was the first technique you learned upon beginning your Kenpo training.


 Kimona Grab

 I didn't start with Mr. Parker but rather Lonny Coots.


----------



## shane23ss

Seems to be an interesting mix here.


----------



## Journey

Delayed Sword


----------



## Doc

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask everyone what was the first technique you learned upon beginning your Kenpo training.  I would really like to hear from the senior guys (just interested in what Mr Parker liked to teach first), but everyone please respond. Mine was 5 Swords. Thanks


The technique had no name, but it evetually became an interpretation of "Sword and Hammer."


----------



## Kenpomachine

Clutching feathers here.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

In my introductory lesson learned kimono grab and japanese stranglehold, then in my first actual class learned delayed sword!!!!!  Wow seems like yesterday!


Donna :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

Kimono Grab


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> In my introductory lesson learned kimono grab and japanese stranglehold, then in my first actual class learned delayed sword!!!!! Wow seems like yesterday!
> 
> 
> Donna :ultracool


Hey I was there... forgot about that intro lesson...time flies:idunno:  eh Donna?


----------



## Kenpo Mama

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hey I was there... forgot about that intro lesson...time flies:idunno: eh Donna?


Sure does ... especially when you're having fun and doing something you love!!!!

Donna artyon:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The Lever.  Still a favorite  .


----------



## Drifter

Thrusting Prongs.


----------



## ACEkatana913

Attacking mace


----------



## Soulman

Delayed sword for me


----------



## kenpoworks

The first 10 techniques Delayed Sword etc. where introduced to my club in the early eighties at the time I was a 2nd degree Brown, prior to this the first syllabus technique was Clutching Feathers.


----------



## Doc

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> The first 10 techniques Delayed Sword etc. where introduced to my club in the early eighties at the time I was a 2nd degree Brown, prior to this the first syllabus technique was Clutching Feathers.


Your e-mail bounced. Send it to me again will ya me o' china.


----------



## carmstrong

Kimono Grab...but that was 1972 in the "Chinese" Kenpo days.


----------



## rschoon

sword and hammer


----------



## Raven001

In Tracy's Kenpo it was Knee of Vengence

In American Kenpo which I just started was Delayed Sword


----------



## Kenpobuff

Not sure what everyone else calls it but our first technique is referred to as "Wrap-around Arm Lock "A".  A technique used against a right shoulder grab from 3:00.


----------



## Kenpoist

I think it was Hammerlock.


----------



## Colin_Linz

I know you guys are mainly talking Kenpo; however I thought you may still be interested in a Kempo perspective.

My first class consisted of basics, followed by the first goho combination technique I learned, it was uchi uke tsuki, an inside block followed by a punch to the front of the kidney, in defence against a punch to the head. This was followed later in class by my first juho technique, kote nuki. This is an escape from a cross arm bar (ude juji).


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

my bad


----------



## Colin_Linz

Now Im confused. The heading of this forum is Kenpo / Kempo - Technical Discussion. If you only want to talk about one style of kenpo why use such a broad header and include the different spellings of Kempo. Either change the heading, or stop your moaning when others post here.


----------



## Sam

tracy kenpo - after learning to block punches, it was wedge.


----------



## ct111

lever was my first.passing the horizon 2nd and headlock escape 3rd


----------



## Sam

welcome to martial talk, ct111!


----------



## parkerkarate

Mine was Grip of Death


----------



## Shaolinmack

mine was From Al Tracy Style and it was Japanes swords.


----------



## Kenpo-Sloth

My Current School:  "Grip of Death"

My First School: "Delayed Sword"


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello,

My first technique was: Delayed sword than second Sword of destruction and after that a combo of the two in two variations , right straight punch - left hook and a left hook -  straight right punch flowing from DS into SOD and vice versa.

grtz,

PS and also Sword and hammer.


----------



## kenpochad

My first was kimono grab.


----------



## Kenpodoc

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My first technique was: Delayed sword than second Sword of destruction and after that a combo of the two in two variations , right straight punch - left hook and a left hook -  straight right punch flowing from DS into SOD and vice versa.
> 
> grtz,
> 
> PS and also Sword and hammer.


Oddly enough this was essentially my first technique lesson. 

Jeff :asian:


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello, 

Kenpodoc you haven't been to the netherlands right?
Kind of strange how in different parts of the world the same lessen is done.
This lesson did hook me on kenpo, coming from wado ryu this was an amazing difference, of flowing from one tech into the other something I had never seen.

grtz,


----------



## MMAkid1

Mine was Beheading the Dragon in Chinese Kenpo


----------



## kenpofighter

I believe it was Grip of Death for me. That's if I remembered right.


----------



## girlbug2

Delayed Sword. And it still remains my favorite counter to a right hand punch.


----------



## Doc

girlbug2 said:


> Delayed Sword. And it still remains my favorite counter to a right hand punch.



Interesting. Of course you know, according to Ed Parker Sr. that technique is for a lapel grab.


----------



## Ray

Doc said:


> Interesting. Of course you know, according to Ed Parker Sr. that technique is for a lapel grab.


But sir, the Tracy's teach it as a punch too, lol.


----------



## Doc

Ray said:


> But sir, the Tracy's teach it as a punch too, lol.



As long as you can handle both, I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## IWishToLearn

I teach DS concepts for both - altho I do mention there are lineages which reserve DS for a lapel grab and use Sword of Doom as a similar albeit different technique to use against a right punch.

The very very first kenpo technique I was ever taught I forgot a long time ago cause that particular kind of kenpo I only trained in for about 4 months - it was obvious the instructor didn't have a really good grasp on what he was teaching - he was a great practitioner, just a horrible teacher.


----------



## Ray

Doc said:


> As long as you can handle both, I guess it doesn't really matter.


A single movement may contain many secrets, many movements may contain none.

Delayed Sword: Direct wrist grab, right punch, left punch, lapel grab, etc.


----------



## Doc

IWishToLearn said:


> I teach DS concepts for both - altho I do mention there are lineages which reserve DS for a lapel grab and use Sword of Doom as a similar albeit different technique to use against a right punch.
> 
> The very very first kenpo technique I was ever taught I forgot a long time ago cause that particular kind of kenpo I only trained in for about 4 months - it was obvious the instructor didn't have a really good grasp on what he was teaching - he was a great practitioner, just a horrible teacher.



I only mention it because of the so-called "system traditionalist" that suggest you must do everything just as it was in Infinite Insights, (and ignore all of us who were black belts with Parker long before I.I.), which states the first technique taught should be for a "dead hand."


----------



## IWishToLearn

Odd trivia thought. Who do you know who is still active in a Parker derived system who was pre-II? Geez that'd be a fun list.


----------



## Doc

IWishToLearn said:


> Odd trivia thought. Who do you know who is still active in a Parker derived system who was pre-II? Geez that'd be a fun list.


Define "a Parker derived system." Are you talking about the commercial system?


----------



## IWishToLearn

A student who studied primarily under Mr. Parker who is still actively involved with EPAK in any of it's various flavors, or a Parker kenpo 50's-90's offshoot.


----------



## Doc

IWishToLearn said:


> A student who studied primarily under Mr. Parker who is still actively involved with EPAK in any of it's various flavors, or a Parker kenpo 50's-90's offshoot.



Sounds to me like you just described everybody.


----------



## IWishToLearn

No way - cause some of you dinosaurs have already hit the tar pits.


----------



## Doc

IWishToLearn said:


> No way - cause some of you dinosaurs have already hit the tar pits.



It is my duty to warn you, that it is my obligation as a member of that exclusive club, to make you pay for that remark.


----------



## IWishToLearn

Doc said:


> It is my duty to warn you, that it is my obligation as a member of that exclusive club, to make you pay for that remark.



*Grin.*

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## NinjaJax

Triggered Salute was my first technique


----------



## Jdokan

We didn't use names (SKK) but mine was left hand #2 block followed by 3 punches; all front 2 knuckle; face, chest, groin....


----------



## KenG

my first was delayed sword as well...


----------



## Jdokan

Defense against right punch:
      Step left to 10:30, cross left palm, right thrust punch/left thrust punch to ribs, half moon with right foot behind them and take them down with a right whipping palm to their head.....


----------



## Fei Ze Min

SKK: Combination 3

AK: Delayed Sword

DK: Yellow 1


----------



## Love to Learn

not senior, but I learned Delayed Sword as my first technique


----------



## Kenpo17

The first technique I learned when first starting Kenpo was Five Swords.  When I was a white belt, the Kenpo curriculum was different in terms of what techniques you had to learn for each belt.  Now you only need to know 15 techniques for every three belts, that is 5 techniques per belt.  When I was a white belt, I needed to know 15 just to recieve my yellow belt.  Wow, how things have changed. Anyways, yes Five Swords was the first technique I learned and to this day, that is probably the technique I can do best.  Although I have not yet learned the extension to it, I have the base technique down really well.  Whenever I am on a Demo Team, competing in a techniques competition, I usually pick Five Swords as one of my first techniques to perform.


----------



## Bill_Hunsicker

I know its a few years out of date, but the first tech I learned was Inward Defense.  Not sure what it relates to name wise in other Kenpo branches:

Defense against a front punch:

Step forward, inward block working to the inside of the body with the leading hand.
Hand Sword to the neck with the leading hand
slide back into a cat stance and front snap kick with the leading leg.


----------



## suicide

5 swords :jediduel:


----------



## KenpoDave

Knee of Vengeance.  The first one I used in real life was Snapping Twig.


----------



## Hudson69

Mine was Delayed Sword and was taught by Tugi Papaliitele (the missing, because I can't find him) in Ogden, Utah.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

EPAK = Thundering hammers off of 1-2 punch

SKK = dm 6,7,3 and kempo's:
"Circling tigers" , "Basic Snow Leopard", "Destroying the Pillars"


----------



## TenTigers

Tracy's-mine was "Block and Chop." and the first part of "Kimono Grab" and we had to learn 30 techniques per belt,(not counting A,B,C variations)
 and yellow had not yet been added to the system.


----------



## TenTigers

I'm sorry, but I still cringe when I hear SKK guys say, "_Kenpo's_" and "_Jiu-Jitsu's_."  Instead of saying, "Kenpo _Techniques_" (or waza) Why on Earth was that allowed to happen? That's like saying,"Karate's"


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

TenTigers said:


> I'm sorry, but I still cringe when I hear SKK guys say, "_Kenpo's_" and "_Jiu-Jitsu's_." Instead of saying, "Kenpo _Techniques_" (or waza) Why on Earth was that allowed to happen? That's like saying,"Karate's"


 

different strokes for different folks!
LOL!


----------



## dianhsuhe

Basic Technique #1.

Not EPAK


----------



## stone_dragone

Thunder and Lightning - IKCA curricculum

In EPAK terms, think Sword of Destruction with a right punch at the end instead of a hand sword.


----------



## DBZ

My frist tech was sumo then waterwheel, tracys system


----------



## KenpoDave

Knee of Vengeance.


----------



## KenpoDave

distalero said:


> I was around before, and then parallel to, for a while, the advent of AK (doesn't make me a "senior guy" in the sense of rank or skill; does make me a senior citizen), so from the days of yore: first taught technique was called The Front Lapel Grab (no mystery there), soon went on to the "Five Count" (5 swords now), which we did a lot of. I have a question for the other senior citizens here: Who remembers the "Wedge"?


 
I know the "Wedge."


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

KenpoDave said:


> I know the "Wedge."


 
I know I shouldn't be laughing at this, but I am.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

"the infamous  WEDGIE"??????


----------

